# Realtek Wireless Adapter problems



## TRGG (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok, here's the situation as I know it.

I recently rolled back from Vista to XP and had to re-install some of the drivers lost when I formatted the drive. I downloaded the Realtek USB wireless network adapter card driver, as an alternative to the integrated driver, for the hardware I *do* have (it's difficult to find a proper version of the integrated WNA driver online).

I know you're thinking this is the problem, and I'm not suggesting it's not; however, on *most* wireless router connections, it connects absolutely fine.

When I got back to my Term-time adress and tried to connect to our wireless router here, it's reluctant to connect to it wirelessly.

I tried using the software CD supplied with the router and it tells me to plug the USB driver in; not being possible due to the fact that it's not USB, it's an integrated network card.

Each time I try to connect, it keeps trying to "Aquire Network Address" before failing each time. I've tried rebooting my Laptop and the router to no avail. I know the router and the internet is working fine because all of my flatmates can access the connection with their laptops.

I know my laptop can connect to the internet because;

a) It connects wirelessly to my Home-time address' router;

b) I'm currently connected via ethernet cables to the router I'm trying to wirelessly enable. 

I need help understanding my situation more and would appreciate any suggestions to help me get my wireless working again.

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't know what to tell you. You obviously don't have the correct driver if it's asking for a USB device, or the wireless adapter has a problem.


----------

